# Flying - 12 week Pup



## IagainstI (Apr 22, 2011)

I have been living away from home for school and now that I have graduated I will be flying home with my puppy. She will be exactly 12 weeks old when we fly. She is quite tall so she will have to go under the plane in cargo. Does anyone on here have experience flying with a puppy? Any information on making this go as smooth as possible would be great.

Thank you


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah flew from her breeders to her home here at 8 weeks. She had no issues.

We did a few things to make it easier:
1) If possible, find a direct flight. All airlines have heat restrictions for pets so book your flight at a time of day that will minimize heat issues.
2) Follow all the airlines instructions regarding crate size and food and water timing and availability. The breeder put a small familiar toy in the crate with her.
3) Call the airline's pet information line to determine the locations for drop-off and pick-up. Either could be in a cargo building instead of the hanger.
4) Arrive early so your pup isn't hanging out in the warehouse after the flight.

If you are still in contact with the breeder, you may want to ask their advice as well. The major airlines all have pet policies. Review and evaluate them. They all looked similar to me, but your darling may prefer one over another. The folks I dealt with on the phone and at pick-up were wonderful. Flying pets was obviously a normal part of their job and they took pride in it. They all loved seeing Savannah and had the normal questions/comments regarding the breed. 

Have a great flight!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey IagainstI - how did the flight go? Any additional tips now that you have gone through it?


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Both our pups came at 8 weeks via United Air Lines. They flew from Tulsa, OK to Orlando, FL in a crate. They were howling when they arrived but suffered no ill effects. Shouldn't be a problem for your pup!


----------

